# Attaching flat bands to pouch with 1745 tubes (video)



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

This is the method I use to attach flatbands to the pouch.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Excellent video.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

This is the attachment method I use, too. I'm knot-phobic and the "wrap and tuck" method never works very well for me.
If I might add something: If you put the cuffs of tube on the bands inside out the bands will last longer. Put them on the pliers and roll them up then put them on the bands. The tube doesn't bite into the bands that way and they hold just as securely.
Good tutorial Roger!


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

Fantastic video. You show that putting the cuffs on is easy.


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

Great video, a method I will now be using for all my flatbands!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Great tip at the end to!


----------



## Hoosier (Jan 6, 2012)

_This is something I will try._


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

nice tip, great tut


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

Great video Roger....i will definitely be using this method in the future...thanks


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

if you cut the bands twice as long, put them through the pouch hole, fold them over then put the cuff it makes a really light pouch attachment.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

great video


----------

